# Dissonance (step in)



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

here's info on ike diogu. check those box scores. mind you we really didn't have a second option either so he got doubled and tripled all game too

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=10956


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, it's really impressive. Those are huge numbers in huge mins. I've actually seen him play a few times as I've said on fox sports net against my Arizona Wildcats. Also seen highlights of him. And I was impressed then too. Especially seeing him be the only option on that team and they still competed in games. I actually thought I heard he was a top 5 range in beginning of the yr cuz of what I heard. I'm surprised he's not higher than he is. He would be an intriguing pick at 21. I wonder how he translates to the NBA though. That fg% is high and says he's a good FT shooter for a big man. If anything hopefully he defense translates. 2.3 blocks are good. I think Frye had the same number. But you know Diogu and Sean May and are gonna get compared to death, and I'm not really high on May.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, it's really impressive. Those are huge numbers in huge mins. I've actually seen him play a few times as I've said on fox sports net against my Arizona Wildcats. Also seen highlights of him. And I was impressed then too. Especially seeing him be the only option on that team and they still competed in games. I actually thought I heard he was a top 5 range in beginning of the yr cuz of what I heard. I'm surprised he's not higher than he is. He would be an intriguing pick at 21. I wonder how he translates to the NBA though. That fg% is high and says he's a good FT shooter for a big man. If anything hopefully he defense translates. 2.3 blocks are good. I think Frye had the same number. But you know Diogu and Sean May and are gonna get compared to death, and I'm not really high on May.



may isn't that athletic at all. Ike is. he went toe to toe with bosh in highschool and abused bosh to be honest.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dude check this out...Diogu owns Taft one on one...


http://www.draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?mod=print&a=191

Chris Taft continues to drop like a rock

After reportedly stinking up the entire city of New York with the workouts he held over the past two weeks, Chris Taft has decided to take his show on the road. The latest stop was at Golden State yesterday, for an intimate meeting with Ike Diogu. The results, according to a person that was in the gym, were not pretty to watch. *Basically Diogu scored on Taft repeatedly...again and again and again, until things started to get embarrassing. On the opposite side of the ball, Diogu stopped Taft in his tracks repeatedly and just thoroughly handed it to him. * Things got so bad and Taft got so down on himself (again, in the opinion of this eye witness) that people thought he would just quit the workout. That never happened, but it was supposedly close. 

Toronto’s general manager Rob Babcock, who got an up close and personal look at Taft, suggested earlier in the week that he “would certainly be better served by going back to school.” Unfortunately that’s just not really an option for Taft at this point, as he’s already hired an agent, New York City based Billy Ceisler, and forfeited any college eligibility he had remaining. If he had another season playing the way he did this past year, he probably would have zero shot at going in the first round anyway, so as sad as it sounds he appears to have made the right choice.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Dude check this out...Diogu owns Taft one on one...
> 
> 
> http://www.draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?mod=print&a=191
> ...



lol I was just about to post this to you man. Ike is a BEAST. i'm telling you man. he might not even BE THERE WHEN YALL PICK


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mff4l said:


> lol I was just about to post this to you man. Ike is a BEAST. i'm telling you man. he might not even BE THERE WHEN YALL PICK



lol, yeah really, he may not be there. Taft is also not great competition. He may sink to depths of the 1st rd. But I'd to see IKE go up against May though, to see how he'd do. And yea, May isn't as nearly as athletic but it'd be interesting to see May going up against better competition.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ike is gonna be the steal of the draft. He has som much more skill than the other big's in the draft other than Bogut.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> lol, yeah really, he may not be there. Taft is also not great competition. He may sink to depths of the 1st rd. But I'd to see IKE go up against May though, to see how he'd do. And yea, May isn't as nearly as athletic but it'd be interesting to see May going up against better competition.



ike is better than may imo. that'd be a workout I'd pay to see though. :banana:


----------

